# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Underground map challange

## Carnifex

I like all kind of maps but in challanges dungeon/underground maps are rarely placed high...  so i suggest a dungeon/underground map contest. It could be fantasy battle map or a cave, or an underground crypt, a subway map, or even a post apocalyptic enclave!

Maybe more specified? Only Science fiction underground map? Etc?!

----------

